
Ask HN: What's wrong with big pharma? - personjerry
I just read about Martin Shkreli in the news recently and it reminded me of how he still hasn&#x27;t reduced the prices of the Daraprim drug. So like, why is it that when I hear the term &quot;pharmaceutical company&quot; I associate nonpleasantness? Why is there no significant startup challenging this sector?
======
personjerry
Hm, I continued my research and got some info as to the difficulty of
producing and distributing drugs:

[https://www.quora.com/How-can-Martin-Shkreli-buy-the-sole-
ri...](https://www.quora.com/How-can-Martin-Shkreli-buy-the-sole-rights-to-
Daraprim-an-old-drug)

